# Relieved



## Blanc (Nov 24, 2014)

Being a foreigner that gave up watching this kind of shows some time ago I feel better as I learn that I'm not the only one to consider those guys dangerous!

But believe me, in French it's even more funnier, let's translate back some translations:
AxMen: Danger in the forest...
Swamp loggers: Extreme loggers ( well in fact it should be more loggers of the extreme... But well)
The mysterious third one that can be one of both upper one rebranded for another channel: Impossible loggers...

But thank you all for letting me know that once again TV is lying, and that there are something else than unconscious and stupid loggers in your woods...


----------

